# paralyzed blue tailed skink



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

today i found a blue tailed skink.. its back legsand tail (only a little nub from where its tails broke of) are paralyzed, so i was wondering what i should do with it?

should i let it go(im afraid my dogs or cats would get it because it was reallyeasy for me to catch)?

or should i keep it? if so,what special needs wouldit would have? how/what would it eat etc? he/she can move around some by pulling with its front legs, but it cant move around as good as all the others we have outside and its kind of slow. ive read over the care sheets onlots ofother websites. thanksfor the help!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 13, 2006)

I cant believe you even went near it! 

What if it sprayed that stinky stuff on you????!!!! I would of been scared of that!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

its a skink not a skunk..like a lizard..do they spray?! ive never had one do that before!:shock:and ive caught them since i was a little kid


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh! Sorry! I have never heard of a SkInk before! I automatically thought you meant a SkUnk!

Awww Lizzards are really cute. You should look after it! As it sounds as if it cannot survive on its own


----------



## pamnock (Jun 13, 2006)

No -- skinks don't spray  

I had one a couple weeks ago that I kept for a while. Don't know what to do with an injured one though.

Pam


----------



## Greta (Jun 13, 2006)

We don't have skinks around here- we do have skunks, though! there's a family of 7 coming around lately... I'll try to get pics. 

:threadhijacked sorry 'bout that! just had to add it! too cute for words... like a little parade


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah that picture is what it is..just without the tail

no i dont think it could with my dogs..they can catch the ones that arent injured (i scold them because the lizards eat the bugs) so im sure they would get him/her.. they havent killed one in awhile, but im sure they couldnt resist a slow injured one...

i guess he/she can eat crickets? im not sure if he/she could catch them though? he's got a little heat lamp on one side of his cage right now.. and hes got a shallow water dish..and im going to mist the cage every other day (thats what the caresheets said to do)... so i think all i got to do now (if he's staying) is get some crickets or meal worms..any idea on what else they can eat? havent found a website that lists everything yet:?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

thats ok greta..try to get some pictures for us!!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just looked it up and it said feed them canned Monitor/Tegu food? What ever that is. 

Their diet should be 60% plant, 40% animal

Winter or summer squash, carrots, shredded raw parnsips, and fruit.

That is a blue tongued skink though, what is yours?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

its a bluetailed skink


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 13, 2006)

oh yer, i just read the title of the thread on my emails . DURR! :colors:

But surely all Skinks eat the same things? Like all dogs eat dog food! And biscuits Dog or human.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> I just looked it up and it said feed them canned Monitor/Tegu food? What ever that is.


yeah i read that the blue tailed skink can eat that to..im going to try to get some of that if i can


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

well..i been reading on a reptile forum and they dont all eat the same thing:dunno..i guess ill have to convince my mom to go to petsmart and try to find some meal worms,crickets and that monitor/tegu stuff..i think he'll live if i can get the right food..i dont know if he could catch live bugs though?


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 13, 2006)

feed it him wiv tonges. We fed the lizzards at college with tongs. We had to crush the meal worms heads first though before feeding it to them with the tongs:?.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

i think he could probably catch a worm..but if not i will feed it to him

well..i dont have a ride to the store right now..cant get anything tonight.. but tomorrow mom can probably take me..she owes me for cleaning her bathroom today


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

here he/she is...sun bathing on a rock


----------



## pamnock (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a good link on captive care:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five-lined_Skink


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 13, 2006)

Omg they are TINY!! HOW CUTE!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

*THANK YOU PAM!!:bunnydance:*:wink:that site helped SO much!! and answered alot of questions about their diet that i couldnt even find on the reptile forum i joined!! i didnt even think to look on wikkipedia!

for now im just going to give it some rodent pellets and fish food.. then hopefully tomorrow i can get to petsmart and get some other food for it..and maybe a bigger cage..the one its in for now is kind of small..at least i think so:wink:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Omg they are TINY!! HOW CUTE!


 it is really cute..especially watching it dig through the dirt! its little back legs just drag around and it cant flip itself back over if its on its back..poor thing..i guess im going to keep it for now im not really sure what mom thinks about it yet..but she did just go to the store and she said she would look for the monitor/tegu food

edit* i just remembered my little cousins are coming over tomorrow.so i wont be able to go to the store tomorrow either


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 14, 2006)

we finally got the reptile food today! just called mom and she said she found it.. hope its the right stuff!! the skink seems to be doing good.. its been laying in the sun and getting in its water some


----------



## Spring (Jun 14, 2006)

Hehe they're so cute! I thought it was a fish when I first read the post.. but then did'nt know what it was.. good old yahoo to look things up! 

I'm not sure, but they sure are darn cute!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 25, 2006)

little skink is doing good.. eating like a pig.. and is gettin friendlier... trying to come up with a cute name for it.. i think its a girl..but maybe a guy/girl name.. here's some recent pics


----------



## Spring (Jun 25, 2006)

Aww! He/She is so cute! Look at that little face !

I'm not sure about a name :?


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 25, 2006)

Call her Lucky! Thats a boy name too!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 25, 2006)

hmm...i usually dont like the name lucky..but i think its kind of cute for her..or him:?...


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 30, 2006)

little skink is doing great.. named her Slinky.. from Toy Story

i dont know what it is with all these hurt animals showing up in my yard:?...today my dog had a toad... the only reason my dog caught it is because it is missing half of its front leg.. but it looks like it has been that way for awhile..dont think the dog did it.. anyway..i couldnt let it loose today because anytime i tried to put it down the dog tried to get it..dont know what we're doing with this one..huh.. seems like all the hurt animals show up at my door:dunno


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 5, 2006)

Slinky's back legs have started getting worse since yesterday...hopefully going to vet tomorrow


----------



## Jenni (Jul 5, 2006)

I hope it goes well.

I love skinks. I havea bunch in my garden. I am always happy when I see them go slithering by.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 5, 2006)

How's Slinky doing today?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 5, 2006)

slinky's leg looks the same today..but other than that it looks ok.. she wouldnt eat yesterday..im going to try feeding her later..hopefully she'll eat today..i wasnt able to get a vet appointment today


----------



## Greta (Jul 5, 2006)

:clover:ray: for Slinky


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 7, 2006)

How's Slinky??


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 7, 2006)

one of slinky's legs is really bad.. but the other is normal.. other than that everything's good...she's catching may flies by herself today


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 8, 2006)

got slinky to the vet today..took her when we took our dog mookie for flea shots.. anyway..sometime next week slinky has to have her back leg amputated..our vet said he would do it for free.. also i found out that the woman who told us that our vet didnt treat rabbits was wrong.. our vet does spay rabbits...he even does squirrels! he said he could spay peapoo for $130..im so happy!:bunnydance::bunnydance: the other vet was going to charge $300!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 11, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> got slinky to the vet today..took her when we took our dog mookie for flea shots.. anyway..sometime next week slinky has to have her back leg amputated..our vet said he would do it for free.. also i found out that the woman who told us that our vet didnt treat rabbits was wrong.. our vet does spay rabbits...he even does squirrels! he said he could spay peapoo for $130..im so happy!:bunnydance::bunnydance: the other vet was going to charge $300!


that's good news about the vet. Poor little Slinky. Glad you're taking care of her. How's she doing? Is she becoming friendlier?


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww... Slinky is very cute. Do skinks regenerate their tails? If so, she might grow back that lovey blue tail!  Good luck with the amputation surgery. And about your vet spaying Peapoo for $130... WOW! My vet charges around $275 for spays and $125 for neuters. Lucky duck!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 11, 2006)

slinky is friendly now..well...friendly compared to a wild skink.. she's used to being held alot since i have to hand feed her.. and yes they regenerate their tails.. hers is starting to grow back now...its more of a greyish blue..so i figured she's a girl..we havent taken her back to the vet yet..but we'll be calling for an appointment today or tomorrow


----------



## animal_maniac (Jul 12, 2006)

its so cute bre! I love it!:colors:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks am


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 20, 2006)

How is Slinky doing? She is so cute but my little girls would have a heart attack if they saw one up close lol. They'd think it was a snake lol. Good luck with her amputation and let us know how she's doing.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 24, 2006)

update??:waiting:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 27, 2006)

we werent able to get slinky in for the surgery yet..good thing her leg isnt life threatening.. she'll be going to the vet in august to have both legs amputated.. other than that everythings good


----------



## m.e. (Jul 27, 2006)

*fingers crossed* for Slinky


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 31, 2006)

update on Slinky.. she hasnt gone in for her surgery yet..but one of her legs is gone now..it came of by itself about 3days ago.. she doesnt have any feeling in her back leg now.. but she can still feel and move her tail..and i think her tail is very slowly growing back

this is slinky and a baby skink i found the other day.. it had somehow found its way into our bathroom.. it was just laying there and didnt move when i got close to it.. i put it in an extra cage and put some tiny crickets in there for it.. i havent seen it eat any yet ,but it seems to be acting a little better...im hoping to be able to release it soon





















this is our american toad, Poofy... she's also missing a leg and cant hop..she couldnt get away from the dogs or cats, so she's been with us for awhile now..she loves for you to rub her head


----------



## ruka (Jul 31, 2006)

I think it is so wonderful that you take in these injured animals that most people would just push aside. Your skinks and your toad are absolutely adorable. Good luck on rehabilitating them! 

I wish there were more people like you.


----------



## m.e. (Jul 31, 2006)

Ditto what ruka said! :thumbup


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 31, 2006)

thank you:kiss:.. i enjoy doing it..and i love watching them ..slinky is really sweet now and will close her eyes and just sit there when you pick her up..she is also catching crickets by herself, so i dont have to hand feed her anymore..every now and then while shes hunting she'll try to "pounce" on the cricket..she just jumps on it.. sometimes she tumbles over on her back and cant get up until you help her...poor girl

im hoping the new little skink i have will start eating,growing and getting stronger.. im not sure about when/if im releasing it yet.. right now im just waiting to see what happens.. all three of them got better cages today and they seem to like them alot


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 31, 2006)

Aww...they're cuties! Glad to hear they're doing better! Do you have a lot of blue-tailed skinks in your area, or something? I've never seen them around here before, so it made me curious...


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah we have tons of blue tailed skinks.....today i found one trapped in our big flower pot and one trapped in a bucket in the barn.. had to dump them out...but i think a bunch just hatched because lately theres alot of little babies (like the one in the pictures) running around..

we also have grey fence lizards like these


----------



## Spring (Jul 31, 2006)

I've never seen a lizzard or gecko or skin or anything like that in the wild here. Only exotic ones at petstores ect. . That's cool!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 31, 2006)

i love watching them outside..its so neat... today i saw one go over to a little puddle of water on the porch and start drinking from it...it was so cute!


----------



## Jenni (Aug 1, 2006)

They really do have blue tails!! WOW! I have skinks in my garden but they are all brown and have much smaller legs--they also bite when you catch them.

I love your toad!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah they have blue tails when theyre young...then when they get older their tail turns to a greyish color like slinkys.. they also bite when you catch them... slinky doesnt bite anymore though


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 23, 2006)

how's my little slinky these days?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 23, 2006)

shes doing GREAT.. i just got some REALLY cute pictures of her posing.. she sits in her own little chair now..and she even has her own car that she likes to sit in.. a punchbuggy just like ours! same color even.. fixing to resize and load the pics


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 24, 2006)

cant wait to see them!!


----------

